# AE Lock and Hold Feature Question



## Jade16 (Oct 9, 2015)

Is there a way to use the AE Lock and Hold feature (I have a mark iii) and keep the hold while toggling focus points? Every time I toggle I lose the metering that I locked. I know I can first find my focal point and then meter, but it would be super convenient if there was a way to Lock Exposure and then be able to toggle and then take the shot. Please let me know as I have a shoot in the morning, thanks in advance!!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 9, 2015)

M mode?

using tapatalk.


----------



## Jade16 (Oct 9, 2015)

using tv or av


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2015)

Braineack said:
			
		

> M mode?
> 
> using tapatalk.



Oh, come on B-man, that's wayyyyyyyy too easy.


----------



## Jade16 (Oct 9, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Oh, come on B-man, that's wayyyyyyyy too easy.


ok, D-man. can you answer then? please?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't own a Canon 5D Mark III...but I own a bunch of other cameras...and using Manual mode is the easiest answer I can think of to find and set the exposure, and have the exposure remain steady and set, while also allowing you to toggle the AF point around while keeping the exposure set properly.

I'm not a 5D Mark III owner/user, so there might be a better way. But using M mode is super-easy, and accomplishes what I think are your desired goals, in  pretty fast,easy, mostly sure-fire way. I do this with my cameras quite often...I pick the f/stop I need, turn one wheel to set the shutter, and then use the focus area control to set the AF point I want to use.


----------



## Jade16 (Oct 9, 2015)

thank you and very well written!


----------



## Jade16 (Oct 9, 2015)

It is possible that I am doing it incorrectly, but even in M mode, the exposure isn't holding after I toggle my focus points.. I still have to toggle first, then expose, then shoot. there has to be a better way..


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 11, 2015)

Jade16 said:


> Is there a way to use the AE Lock and Hold feature (I have a mark iii) and keep the hold while toggling focus points? Every time I toggle I lose the metering that I locked. I know I can first find my focal point and then meter, but it would be super convenient if there was a way to Lock Exposure and then be able to toggle and then take the shot. Please let me know as I have a shoot in the morning, thanks in advance!!



Yes, you must look through the viewfinder to move the AF point and (very important) DO NOT touch the AF point selection button.  You can move the AF point around (as long as you're in any mode that allows selection of AF points) as long as the focus system is "awake".  In other words, if you look through the viewfinder and half-press the shutter button to wake up the system, just use the 8-way navigator and you'll notice you can move the point anywhere you want.

So...

Point the camera, half-press the shutter to meter.  When you see the meter reading, press the "*" button on the back of the camera (upper right corner) and that's the AE lock.  You'll see the * appear in the viewfinder near the left (next to the battery charge level indicator in the viewfinder.)

Now that the exposure is locked, it will stay locked as long as you don't let the focus or metering system shut down.  Normally that's somewhere around 5 seconds.  You can half-press the shutter button to extend the time -- which will cause the camera to re-focus but it will also reset the time on the AE lock.    Remember... DO NOT press the AF point selection button or it will unlock.

Use the 8-way navigator to move your focus points around and you'll notice the exposure remains locked in.

You must look through the camera to select the AF point -- do not use the LCD screen (because that would require pressing the AF point selection button which would unlock the AE lock.)


----------



## Jade16 (Oct 11, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> Jade16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to use the AE Lock and Hold feature (I have a mark iii) and keep the hold while toggling focus points? Every time I toggle I lose the metering that I locked. I know I can first find my focal point and then meter, but it would be super convenient if there was a way to Lock Exposure and then be able to toggle and then take the shot. Please let me know as I have a shoot in the morning, thanks in advance!!
> ...



this is an excellent explanation, thank you!! One question remains and I hope it is not a silly one, but what is it that you are referring to as the "8 way navigator?" I have tried using the dials and the multi controller, but it does not seem to be working. The focus point does not move unless I first press the AF point selection, which I know I should not be pressing in order to do what I am hoping to achieve with maintaining AE Lock and Hold while still being able to move my focus points around. Thank you. I really appreciate the time you are taking to answer! huge help already..


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 12, 2015)

Jade16 said:


> It is possible that I am doing it incorrectly, but even in M mode, the exposure isn't holding after I toggle my focus points.. I still have to toggle first, then expose, then shoot. there has to be a better way..


The exposure isn't changing, what the camera is metering is changing.    The camera will try to meter to 18% gray.  The make up of the scene will cause the meter reading to fluctuate, even the the actual light level isn't changing.    For example, if you have a person wearing a white outfit, the camera will try to meter the outfit so it exposes as gray.   If you zero the meter on their outfit you'll end up with an underexposed, gray outfit.  Meanwhile, if they are wearing a black outfit and you zero the meter on their clothes you'll end up with an overexposed gray outfit.    You need to learn how to understand what your meter is doing and why rather than just chasing a "0" setting on the scale.     Especially if you're using a metering mode like partial or spot.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 12, 2015)

Jade16 said:


> this is an excellent explanation, thank you!! One question remains and I hope it is not a silly one, but what is it that you are referring to as the "8 way navigator?" I have tried using the dials and the multi controller, but it does not seem to be working. The focus point does not move unless I first press the AF point selection, which I know I should not be pressing in order to do what I am hoping to achieve with maintaining AE Lock and Hold while still being able to move my focus points around. Thank you. I really appreciate the time you are taking to answer! huge help already..



On the Menu... orange tab #2 ("C.Fn2isp./Operation" menu) there's an option for "Custom Controls"
in that menu, the lower right corner option shows the 8-way navigator icon and on my camera it's mapped to "AF point direct selection" -- so I can directly move the points (your choices are "off" or "AF point direct selection")

If that's enabled, it will work.


----------

